# Lets have a N!ghtmare!



## Khonon (14. Juli 2012)

Hey buffed-Community!
Ich bin im Auftrag meines Clanes hier und soll ein wenig Werbung veranstalten!
Kurz zur Vorstellung: Wir sind ein Multigaming-Clan
                      Wir spielen von BF3, bis zu CSS,LoL und Diablo 3 alles
Wir haben ein TS3-Server und eine Homepage->Links gleich drunter
TS3-IP: 62.104.20.149:10046
Homepage: http://www.nightmare-esports.de/news/
Wir bauen momentan Teams fürs PVE auf,um ein wenig Spielfluss zu gewährleisten.
Wir wollen aber hier nicht auf ernst mit festen Onlinezeiten und dem Müll.
Wir wollen Teams für zuverlässige und angepasste Member.
Gesucht werden alle Klassen mit allem Fortschritt auf allen Schwierigkeitsstufen.
Auch persönlich gibt es keine Beschränkungen (z.B. Alter,...)
Wir möchten einfach eine gewisse Aktivität,ABER Realität>Diablo
Wer Interesse hat oder Fragen kommt auf den TS-Server und sprecht einfach jemanden im Diablo Channel an.

MfG
    N!ghtmare.Khonon


----------

